# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Tourist places in Bali

## adamjames

hey, i hope you all are doing good. I'm looking for tourist spot recommendation in Bali.

----------


## stephanilope

Is there a famous and beautiful place in Bali for winter?

----------

